# 11-week-old puppy has worms



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

Our puppy, Butterscotch, will be turning 11-weeks-old tomorrow. Since we brought him home 4 weeks ago he has had off and on diarrhea, threw-up twice, and has been eating a lot of grass.

We took him to the vet last week and his stool sample was negative for intestinal worms. Well, we just started his monthly heart-worm regimen last night and guess what we saw in his stool this morning? Worms! 

I believe he has roundworms (based on the Google image search I did). We gathered a sample with the worms and plan on bringing it into the vet tomorrow when they open (they're closed today). 

My boyfriend and I are first time puppy owners, do you have any recommendations of what to do? Tips on cleaning, preventing the spread of round worms, tips on talking to the vet about it? Thanks!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Puppies need to be wormed multiple times to ensure they're clear of them. You can obtain wormer from the Vet, or you can go to your local farm store (Fleet Farm) and buy it. The normal wormer for puppies is Pyrantel Pamoate.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is very common, and usually easily dealt with. Your vet will give you a dewormer to give the puppy and that should remove all the existing worms. She should be getting a monthly heartworm prevention pill (every month for her entire life), and most brands prevent reinfection with roundworms, and hookworms, most prevent whipworms too, as well as preventing heartworms.

Just be sure to pick up her poop as soon as she potties just so she doesn't go running through it in the yard, and that should be sufficient to help protect her from getting them again. 

One more point, if she has or gets fleas she can contract tapeworms from the fleas. That particular worm requires medication from the vet to remove, the monthly heartworm pill does not prevent tapeworm.


----------



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies! One more question- can you get roundworms if your puppy licks your face? Sometimes they're quick and it just happens :/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's not likely. You would have to transfer his stool to your mouth to become infected.


----------

